# Eureka Mignon - which black?



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Following the responses to my previous thread, I think I'm going to buy the Eureka Mignon to go with my Silvia. I'm not in a position to head up to Bella Barista in person, so would appreciate some advice on which black, matt or gloss, would be the best match for my espresso machine? The pics on their website aren't really much help in this regard, as they are pretty small.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Drude, I've got the gloss black and it looks really good. It's not a really high gloss like a piano gloss so it's actually fairly understated. If I were buying again I'd buy the gloss black.

I can try and post a photo later if that helps.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 23, 2013)

I also have the gloss black. It doesn't scream at you at all and looks good on the kitchen top. If you're not trying to make a statement but want something that looks good when noticed .... gloss black will do it.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

If i had to choose out of those two it would be gloss black, though i prefer the orange n' blue ones


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You're right the photo's on the website really don't help. I've only seen the matt black which I have to say looked good, but I've nothing to compare it too. Sorry doesn't really help you.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies - sounds like gloss is the one to go for.

Reneb - if you did have a chance to post a pic, that would be great.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have gloss. It's understated and blends with virtually any decor.

There are a few pictures of mine on this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9164-From-a-Classic-to-a-Cherub-a-novices-view


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

i got one in gloss black a couple of weeks ago, BB were excellent and next day delivery









its not a perfectly smooth surface so the gloss doesnt reflect items and doesnt mark or look dirty, i am very happy with my choice although i dont know what the matt looks like


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The gloss black looks a good too. As machines go they're good on the eye!


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I went for the matt and am very happy with it but I think I'd be perfectly happy with the gloss too!


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

also went with Matt, which matches everything we have very easily too


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I went for the gloss, and it looks great, although I think I'd have been as happy with the matt too. Really liking the Mignon, though still have a little fine tuning to do.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I got my mignon 2 /3 years ago and still find it a fantastic grinder apart from the hopper which i tend not to use much.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> I got my mignon 2 /3 years ago and still find it a fantastic grinder apart from the hopper which i tend not to use much.


 Do the beans get stuck in the corners?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

As far as the hopper goes you can keep it in but remove the finger guard and metal plate which makes single dosing easy as a tamper on top fits nicely and prevents popcorning.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I made my own micro hopper a couple of years ago for single measured dosing and use the mignon hopper for dinner parties etc.......works a treat.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

That is nice. I found the hopper pretty annoying at first but have got used to pushing the beans around to make sure they all end up on the burrs. The hopper in my other grinder is much easier to use - it's definitely the thing I like least about the Mignon.


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I made a similar mini-hopper from a plastic bottle, makes single dosing much less faff. looks a bit crap but the proper hopper goes on when we have guests.










Others have come up with similar (usually more elegant than mine!) solutions.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Godders said:


> I made a similar mini-hopper from a plastic bottle, makes single dosing much less faff. looks a bit crap but the proper hopper goes on when we have guests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, looks like it was made for it.


----------

